# Piano & Oboe duet



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I listened to Robert Schumann's Drei Romanzen (Op.94) and really enjoyed it. 
Do you know any similar Piano & Oboe duet work?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Perhaps not so similar, but Poulenc wrote a sonata for Piano and Oboe - which is lovely


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks. I need to download it in order to watch it.

Are they (Oboe & Piano Duets or Oboe Sonatas?) rare?


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

Chamber music for Oboe and Piano is not rare.

However, the titles of this particular pairing fluctuate quite a bit:

Concertino

Concertino for Oboe and Piano (1939) by Nikos Skalkottas 




Serenade
Serenade for Oboe and Piano (1945) by Andre Jolivet 




Sonata
Sonata for Oboe and Piano (1934) by William Alwyn 




Sonata for Piano and Oboe (1916) by Charles Koechlin 




Sonatine
Sonatine for Oboe and Piano (1963) by Andre Jolivet 

Other chamber music with oboe includes:


Duo for Oboe and Bassoon (1957) by Villa-Lobos
Suite for Oboe and Harp (1945) by William Alwyn
Oboe Quintet (1927) by Arthur Bliss
Early Morning Music for Oboe, Clarinet & Bassoon (1948) by Benjamin Frankel
Scansions for Oboe solo (1969) by Aubert Lemeland
Quartet for Oboe, Violin, Viola & Cello (1933) by Franz Syberg

...and I'm sure there's plenty more for Oboe that I'm not aware of ... which other TC members can enlighten us about!


----------

